# Picasso, Guido, and Luigi *MORE PICS UP!!*



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

I finally got the boys home!!!! Lura was super nice and very informative about them and I'm going to be getting their papers soon! hehe. Ive got all the boys with me now on my chair and my shoulder and I looooovvveee them! I was petting Picasso last night and his eyes started bulging and he was bruxing, it was pretty funny. I love them all though! Heres some pics!









Guido climbing on their cage









Picasso(closest to camera), Luigi( Loo-eeee-jeee ) is the one sleeping, and Guido is the one awake by Luigi.









Picasso moved...









Picasso snackin on a peace of chicken, xD









Guido









Luigi









Picasso adnd Luigi









Picasso(left) and Guido(right)









Picasso









Picasso









Luigi hiding









Picasso









Picasso









Picasso









Picasso









Ratty tails









Ratty tails









Guido on the door









Picasso









Picasso









Luigi









Luigi


Hope ya'll enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Picasso, Guido, and Luigi*

OMG they are ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Picasso, Guido, and Luigi*

o-o...... So ADORABLE!
And is that your new home made cage they are on???


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Picasso, Guido, and Luigi*

ooooh how adorable


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Picasso, Guido, and Luigi*

aww they have such adorable faces. they look so soft and loveable.

i have a nakie girl rat named picasso. i thought i was being original but that makes 2 other rats named picasso i've seen, lol. darn. i still have the only mozart i know of though.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Picasso, Guido, and Luigi*

lol. I just wanted all of their names to be italian so I could call them, "The Mafia" xD


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Picasso, Guido, and Luigi*

heres some more pics of the boys though! I had just gotten finished hand wrestling with them, so they were wiped out! Picasso's the only one of the boys that will play with my hand, Luigi would rather be cuddled, and Guido's to busy exploring, lol. The pics are out of order though, so in some, they were ready to play. lol. They have gotten a wee bit bigger, I need to start weighing them, xD.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are not PG Pictures!....lol...Joking.. 

Can you take a Picture of the Whole Cage?

P.S. There all very Cute.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Hehe, its not my fault they cant keep their goolies unexposed....and my mom wont pay for neutering. xD. I'll get a pic of the cage up soon, im currently redecorating


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright, I just wanted to see What the Design was because it looks Homemade. I need more ideas because I need a new cage soon.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Aww, cute babies! They have pretty markings!


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

my buck has very simialar markings to ur (v.pretty) ratlings, he is kinda like picasso with all that grey round his ears but he has like a lightning bolt thing over 1 of his eyes like luigi. is that no specific marking?


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Picasso is a mismark hooded with a blaze, Luigi is patched, and Guido is a dalmation, =3


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

You got Cage Pics Yet?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous rats! And I love the names, too


----------

